# Spirit Halloween 2015 Fright Squad Theme Predictions



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The day has come! Here is the official list of all props and the theme they reside in:

*The Swamp:*
-Swinging Swamp Hag
-Swinging Skeleton Boy
-Black Widow Flaming Witch
-Wolf Rug
-Compost Corpse
-Creepy Rising Doll (This one surprised me)
-Pumpkin Guardian Grave w/ Fog
-The Incinerator w/ Fog
-Moonshine Barrel Zombie
-Harbinger of Hell
-Ghost Writing Book
-Cerebus Three-Headed Dog

*Zombie Subway Station:*
-Lunging Lily
-Blue Roaming Antique Doll
-Grave Grabbing Corpse
-Crawling Cathy
-Roaming Rosie Red Doll
-Shotgun Blast Zombie
-Smoldering Zombie
-Hung Up Zombie
-Possessed Wall Hanger
-See-Thru Sindy
-Twitching Banshee

This is all that is confirmed by the video, but if we find out more they will be added.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original post:

Well, now that we have gotten somewhat of an idea of the props Spirit will be releasing in 2015, I thought I would start this thread for people to make their predictions as to what the in-store themes will be this year. Just to recap, last year Spirit had a gas station, haunted attic, and a ruins as their 3 main themes. 

I will start this off with my own predictions (Note: Several of these props I found out about thanks to Halloween Forum member Nickthetoyguy on this thread).

First, in the front of the store I think there will be a swamp/bog theme including:
-Swinging Swamp Hag
-Swinging Skeleton Boy
-Hung Up Zombie
-Shotgun Blast Zombie w/ Gun
-Compost Corpse
-Pumpkin Guardian w/ Fog
-Rising Swamp Hag (If coming to stores)

Second, in the middle of the store, I think there will be another haunted mansion (Since Spirit has had one since 2011). This may include:
-Roaming Rosie Red
-Face off Baby Doll
-Sailor Boy Baby Doll
-Screaming Banshee
-Moonshine Barrel Zombie
-Roaming Antique Doll (Returning from 2014)
-Peek-a-Boo Penny (Returning from 2014)
-Possessed Wall Hanger (Returning from 2014)
-Broken Spine Girl (Returning from 2014)
-Lunging Lily (Returning from 2014)

Third, in the back of the store, there could be a Hell theme. I think this would include:
-Smoldering Zombie
-Cerebus 3 headed Dog
-Incinerator w/Fog
-Harbinger of Hell
-Black Widow Witch
-See-thru Sindy (If returning from 2014)
-Possessed Baby (If coming to stores)

I believe that is all the props we know about thus far, and I will update this list as more are revealed overtime. The props marked with "(If coming to stores)" are props that I predict will be coming back this year, but I have no way of knowing yet whether or not they will. Feel free to post your own predictions as well!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I have updated this post with a few new props we now know will be in stores.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like Undead Granny is coming this year! I asked if the Reaper of Souls and Animated Tree are coming since they are not online only.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> View attachment 247696
> 
> 
> Looks like Undead Granny is coming this year! I asked if the Reaper of Souls and Animated Tree are coming since they are not online only.


That would be awesome if she is coming this year, I was really looking forward to seeing her in person last year but never did.  I may even buy her if she is in stores.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I could see her in the swamp theme


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Huge news!!! I got conformation that the Reaper of Soulsnis coming back and the Animated tree will be in stores!


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I believe Madame Morbid Fortune Teller is coming aswell


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> Huge news!!! I got conformation that the Reaper of Soulsnis coming back and the Animated tree will be in stores!


Really?? Wow, that's amazing!!! The Reaper of Souls hasn't been in stores since 2009, so that's really a shock. I saw the animated tree in person at a different Halloween store last year, and it was great. He would also go well in the swamp theme (If they do that). Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> I could see her in the swamp theme


That's a possibility, but I would see her more in the haunted house theme since she kind of works at a hotel.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Also Ghost Girl and John Doe are in stores. Don't know where they would be.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> Also Ghost Girl and John Doe are in stores. Don't know where they would be.


Wow... So many older props are being brought back! I'm guessing Ghost Girl would go in the Mansion, but John Doe I'll have to think about. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe the house or the hell theme. Can't see it in a swamp.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I got confirmation that everything with no online only will be expected in stores


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> I got confirmation that everything with no online only will be expected in stores


I actually asked them that same question and got the same answer. I guess that also means that the Swamp Hag and Wicked Witch of the West will be in stores... Interesting.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I bought the swamp hag last year from grandin road but the voice is broken and it doesn't speak


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I was in contact with our awesome friends at Spirit Halloween. It looks like there was a temporary glitch that they are working hard to fix now where some "online only" items incorrectly had their status changed. Their minions did not know of the glitch when they initially responded.

Some of the old props that previously were marked "online only" are likely still only available online. 

I will see if I can get some additional info within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I heard from William Powers that there is only 2 themes this year. Also that the swamp is combined with the hell props


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I officially know the 2 themes this year one is a voodoo swamp and lmk if you want the other one


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> I heard from William Powers that there is only 2 themes this year. Also that the swamp is combined with the hell props


Yeah, I saw his video on that too. I was actually really surprised that there are only two themes this year, they have had at least 3 up until now. I was really expecting the Swamp and Hell theme to be separate, but I guess not.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> I officially know the 2 themes this year one is a voodoo swamp and lmk if you want the other one


Yeah, I heard about the Voodoo Swamp theme, and, correct me if I'm wrong, but I may have heard before that the other theme was a bedroom?


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

No it's not a bedroom it's a really weird theme.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

There's so many props for just 2 themes


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

larry said:


> I was in contact with our awesome friends at Spirit Halloween. It looks like there was a temporary glitch that they are working hard to fix now where some "online only" items incorrectly had their status changed. Their minions did not know of the glitch when they initially responded.
> 
> Some of the old props that previously were marked "online only" are likely still only available online.
> 
> I will see if I can get some additional info within the next 24 hours.


Thanks Larry! I thought it was strange that the Reaper of Souls, John Doe, and the Wicked Witch among others were all coming back


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> No it's not a bedroom it's a really weird theme.


Oh, what is the other theme then? I heard from other people it was weird too


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm also pretty sure the reaper of souls is still coming back


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Zombie subway or train station


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> Zombie subway or train station


Ohh, that actually sounds like a pretty interesting theme! I can see how certain props would fit into that.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

CCdalek said:


> Ohh, that actually sounds like a pretty interesting theme! I can see how certain props would fit into that.


Really? I can't see how any props would go with a subway


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

The guy that told me also said that the harbinger of hell might only fit in some big stores because he is standing on something


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> Really? I can't see how any props would go with a subway


Well, I could see several of the props just standing/sitting there waiting for the train/subway, like the Twitching Banshee, Broken Girl, Lunging Lily, etc.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> The guy that told me also said that the harbinger of hell might only fit in some big stores because he is standing on something


Hmm... That's interesting. I always wondered where he would fit based on how much space he appears to take up in the pictures with his leg forward, arm out, and staff.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I saw a vid on Instagram of someone looking into Spirit and I could barely see the swamp but right in front is the skeleton boy. I asked a worker and they said there is trees a cabin and a dock


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> I saw a vid on Instagram of someone looking into Spirit and I could barely see the swamp but right in front is the skeleton boy. I asked a worker and they said there is trees a cabin and a dock


Now THAT sounds cool! These themes must be pretty big in that case, to include three parts to a theme. Maybe the Swamp Hag and Skeleton boy would "Hang out" in the cabin.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yea he also said the subway is similar in size as the gas station


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay guys again I am the first to know the official names of the themes. Voodoo swamp and also the zombie subway only 2 themes no hell


----------



## notoriousliz (Aug 8, 2015)

I am very excited for this! My daughter and I live for the animatronics and the themes!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh, I hope the two-theme rumor isn't true, even though it probably is. For one, the Voodoo Swamp has enough going on without burning/Hell props (which don't fit), and the Zombie Subway seems like a very limited concept that wouldn't have enough really fitting for it. 
The earlier three rumored themes seem to have enough, though.
Swamp: Swamp Hag. Swinging Swamp Hag, Compost Corpse, Haunted Tree, Grave Grabber, Sickening Reaper, jumping rat/critter, Flying Witch etc.
Hell/Underworld: Harbinger of Hell, Incinerator Zombie, Smoldering Zombie, Black Widow Flaming Witch, Shotgun Zombie, Pumpkin Guardian
Haunted House: Both Roaming Antique Dolls, Broken Spine Girl, Lunging Lily, Twitching Banshee, Wolf Rug, Undead Granny, Zombie Babies, Talking Cameos
Toys shelf: Face Off Baby Doll, Rosie and Lizzy Haunted Dolls, mini haunted dolls, Evil Rag Doll, Monkey Chimes
If these new megathemes are real, though, at least it'll give us more developed displays!
Am I the only one who thinks Spirit missed a huge opportunity to carry the Towering Swamp Witch prop? She'd go so well with the other two, and they carried the Corn Stalker (made by the same company) last year!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of the gas station


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Here's a pic of the gas station


That part of it looks pretty cool, actually. Is that just an entrance or is there also cardboard for props to stand on beneath it?


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, the decor looks good for the subway, but what will they put there?
My guesses are: All 3 creepy girls from the Attic, Zombie Babies, Possessed Wall Hanger, 
For the Voodoo Swamp: Swamp Hag, Swinging Swamp Hag, Harbinger of Hell, Ripping Reaper of Souls, Cerberus, Smoldering Zombie, Black Widow Flaming Witch , Grave Grabber, Compost Corpse, Incinerator Zombie, Swinging Skeleton Boy, Ghost Girl, Haunted Tree, Pumpkin Guardian, Sickening Reaper, Wolf Rug, Shotgun Zombie
My guess is that the Swamp will be divided into sub-areas. A haunted hut could have the swinging props on the porch and the four creepy dolls inside. A flaming abyss area of the swamp could house the Hell-themed props. A classic swamp section would have the rest.
The only props I can see going both ways are the Hung Up Zombie, Moonshine Barrel Zombie, and Twitching Banshee. 
What's even more challenging is that we don't know which returning props will be on display and which ones will only appear boxed up in stores. The Misfortune Teller probably won't be on display, but a few of the other old props could be.
Good job, Spirit! You have successfully confused us.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

It looks like a YouTuber in Texas had their Spirit open today, but they didn't have many props set up yet. It gives you a general idea of what the themes will look like, though. Here is the video:


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

There wasn't a lot of props but I think I saw Madame morbida in the subway theme


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Just saw it! 
The Swamp setup looks really nice, and I love its open feel. Last year everything was boxed up in a vignette style, so this looks nice. Skeleton Boy doesn't look so good, though, since his swinging mechanism bar is visible. It seems a bit small, though. How will the hellish props be incorporated?
The Subway, however, looks iffy. Misfortune Teller doesn't make much sense, as I've never seen a coin-op FT machine at a subway. Who's the guy under the word "Spirit"?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Just saw it!
> The Swamp setup looks really nice, and I love its open feel. Last year everything was boxed up in a vignette style, so this looks nice. Skeleton Boy doesn't look so good, though, since his swinging mechanism bar is visible. It seems a bit small, though. How will the hellish props be incorporated?
> The Subway, however, looks iffy. Misfortune Teller doesn't make much sense, as I've never seen a coin-op FT machine at a subway. Who's the guy under the word "Spirit"?


That is the Hung Up Zombie below the word "Spirit" I believe. I didn't notice Madame Morbida anywhere in the Subway, I really don't think she is returning this year.


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yea you are right it wasn't Madame Morbida


----------



## Vtobia77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Found this on Instagram!


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Skeleton Boy doesn't look so good, though, since his swinging mechanism bar is visible. It seems a bit small, though.


With all the swinging props you can lengthen or shorten the rope to fit any hanging spot. the rope is actually really long it just depends on where you tie it.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice place for the Wall Hanger. Who's to the left of her (in green light)? The lighting is really bad.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

whoa..I want one of those creepy trees in the swingers section


----------



## Distorted Figures (Jul 11, 2015)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Nice place for the Wall Hanger. Who's to the left of her (in green light)? The lighting is really bad.


That's smoldering zombie! I couldn't tell for a while either but I squinted my eyes! Haha!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Vtobia77 said:


> View attachment 248537
> View attachment 248537
> 
> 
> Found this on Instagram!


I REALLY like how this display gives the illusion that it's actually going down a slope, very realistic!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

William Powers Channel just posted an in-store experience video for 2015! I really like how there was such a wide variety of props this year, yet Spirit made them all fit in the themes in some way.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Such an awesome display! A real surprise to see the Rising Doll in stores!
It might be bias, but I think the Black Widow Witch looks good as the focal point of the Swamp display! Nice to know the Swinging Swamp Hag has more than the two phrases she's advertised to have. Smoldering Zombie looks good. I bet the Twitching Banshee will be one of their best sellers. There's a clock prop not on their website!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Swamp Tours official video!




Apparently, the display is complete, so all of the older returning props are only to be found boxed up.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

The website's just been updated, confirming what we already knew: All returning props are Online Only. Strangely, Penny and the Broken Girl are not listed as such, but they aren't on display!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There will be many props for sale that are not on display. 

Penny and Broken girl may be returning in select stores but not in all stores. ( I asked them)

While most older props are online only there are some props that are returning to stores.. Not all returning props are online only...most are though.



FascinatinatedFright said:


> The website's just been updated, confirming what we already knew: All returning props are Online Only. Strangely, Penny and the Broken Girl are not listed as such, but they aren't on display!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

larry said:


> There will be many props for sale that are not on display.
> 
> Penny and Broken girl may be returning in select stores but not in all stores. ( I asked them)
> 
> While most older props are online only there are some props that are returning to stores.. Not all returning props are online only...most are though.


Thank you for the clarification Larry! I was wondering why Peek a Boo Penny and the Broken Girl were not in any of the themes, yet they were not marked as "online only". Now we know!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

You know, I was wondering if Tekky's bad year and smaller prop output affected the themes. Perhaps if they had more props this year, we might have gotten three medium-sized themes? They usually provide the majority of the props, but Seasonal Visions and YJ have taken that role this year. 
It's odd that BG and Penny weren't chosen for display. Would they have taken up too much space in Station Z? I imagine the Grave Grabber and Cathy are where they would have been.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> You know, I was wondering if Tekky's bad year and smaller prop output affected the themes. Perhaps if they had more props this year, we might have gotten three medium-sized themes? They usually provide the majority of the props, but Seasonal Visions and YJ have taken that role this year.
> It's odd that BG and Penny weren't chosen for display. Would they have taken up too much space in Station Z? I imagine the Grave Grabber and Cathy are where they would have been.


Yeah, I really did not expect Cathy nor the Grave Grabber to be in stores this year. That probably is where they would have been.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Now that we know the layout, I took some time making these heavily simplified maps of the themes.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Now that we know the layout, I took some time making these heavily simplified maps of the themes.


Those are some great maps, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

You're welcome. It was sort of fun to work with the blocky shapes (courtesy of Google Drawings). I just wanted to have a visual that showed everything, no matter how simple and/or inaccurate.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

So my local store opened on Saturday, like a kid waiting for Christmas I was there of course. After walking around for 45 minutes I walked out disappointed in the quality of the props this year. Maybe it was just me, but Ugh. I walked in with a stash of cash and only walked out with a pair of false lashes. Kinda bummed.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

no, your not alone. We went into ours Friday night. NOTHING of true interest and plenty of terrible quality. It's bad when my 12 year old comments about the cheapness of things. I did like the Werewolf rug, but for $100... keep it, highly doubt I'd bother even after Halloween sales...


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

I DID, however like the Tress in the display... I do hope they sell those after halloween. I picked up the LED strings from the garage and attic displays last year. I'd have figured they would be sold with the scenes though.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I've updated the maps, as Moonshine was in the wrong place and I thought I should include the AtmosFearFx.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I love these maps!


FascinatinatedFright said:


> Now that we know the layout, I took some time making these heavily simplified maps of the themes.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you! I don't know how I got the idea, but I thought it was fun to try mapping out the displays, as I've never seen any before. Perhaps I'll do it next year, too.


----------

